# Dominant black?



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

What are your opinions, or facts? Does anyone here know of any dominant black German Shepherds?

Is the dominant black actually "extinct" in German Shepherds?

Unfortunately there are some holes in photographs or information on some pedigrees on the database, but I wonder if we have any dominant blacks left?


----------

